# Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Ausgabe Januar




> *Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung​*
> Wir hatten nach dem Desaster zur geplanten Fusion im November in Berlin auch mit Holger Ortel, dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, in dem VDSF wie DAV organisiert sind, Kontakt aufgenommen.
> 
> http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Aslo auch eine kritische Stimmen von Herrn Ortel zum Verlauf der Fusion.

Bewerte ich erstmal positiv.
Grundproblem erkannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Nicht kritisch zu einem starken, bundesweiten Verband für Angler!

Kritisch aber zu DIESER ART DER FUSION!!!!

Sollte man festhalten............


----------



## smithie (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

doofe Frage: warum bin ich als Bunderverband (DAV oder VDSF) in einem weiteren Bundes-(Dach-)verband organisiert?

Einen Bilanzposten mit 50.000 € dazu habe ich gefunden...


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

noch doofere Frage:
Warum bin ich als Landesverband überhaupt in einer von derzeit zwei Zwischeninstanzen organisiert und nicht gleich von vornherein im "darüber" stehenden Verband? #c


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



smithie schrieb:


> doofe Frage: warum bin ich als Bunderverband (DAV oder VDSF) in einem weiteren Bundes-(Dach-)verband organisiert?
> 
> Einen Bilanzposten mit 50.000 € dazu habe ich gefunden...





Um die Interessen der Angler auch im Fischereiverband zu vertreten bzw. darüber beim Bund etc..
Also um dort auch eine Stimme zu haben.
Manchmal sinnvoll.

Du glaubst ja gar nicht wieviel "Verbände" oder Interessenvertretungen es so alles gibt.
Jede Kommune/ Stadt etc. hat solche Gruppierungen/ Ausschüsse etc.. 
Oftmals kommt man da als Angelverein oder als Verband/ Verein nur über Umwege rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Die Frage ist da wohl weniger, wafür man als Angler auch im DFV ist - eher warum man als Angler auch noch VDSF oder DAV bezahlt......................


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist da wohl weniger, wafür man als Angler auch im DFV ist - eher warum man als Angler auch noch VDSF oder DAV bezahlt......................



Alles nur willkürliche Mutmassungen meinerseits ;

Könnte es sein,  dass nur ein einziger (Dach) Verband nicht genug Platz für die riesige Menge an.... "Nutznießern" bietet?
Pfründe wollen geschaffen sein um alle zu versorgen. :q





PS: hab grad noch die Kurve gekriegt - ich hätt fast das Wort Nassauer benutzt|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Lästerkopp ;-))

Mich freuts, dass es auch noch Funktionäre gibt, die weiter denken, wie hier am Beispiel von Holger Ortel zu sehen.

Inhaltlich ist der Präsi vom DFV ja auch nicht so weit weg von mir, auch das find ich nicht gerade traurig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750



			
				Holger Ortel schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Hintergrundinformationen lassen rückblickend den Schluss zu, dass die Fusion nicht ausreichend vorbereitet wurde – inhaltlich wie informationspolitisch.
> Vor allem scheint es aber an Vertrauen zu fehlen
> .........
> 
> ...



Er formuliert aber deutlich diplomatischer als ich ;-)))))


----------



## velvet (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

*Das geplante Vorgehen halte ich für nicht ganz unproblematisch. *

_*Ich weiß nicht, wie in ein paar Wochen das Vertrauen als Grundlage gemeinsamen Handels aufgebaut werden soll.*_


Ich habe diese Worte mehrmals gelesen.

Sie sind mehr als deutlich!

Ist dies der letzte Warnschuss? 

Bislang haben ja nur einige wenige Kritiker des Ablaufs der Fusion in den LVs Mut zur öffentlichen Aussage bewiesen, aber es scheint, die Gruppe wird größer. 

Und hier hat jemand die Konsequenz des Auseinanderbrechens des VDSF klar erkannt und versucht gegenzusteuern.
Ein gutes, hilfreiches Statement, Herr MdB H. Ortel als Präsident des DFV.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Ob und inwieweit man Lernfähigkeit und konsequentes Nachdenken erwarten kann, wird sich ja morgen in S-H zeigen, wenn auf der außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung das weitere Vorgehen abgesegnet wird.

|kopfkratWeiß auch nicht, warum ich da so wenig Hoffnung hege, trotz der 1a-Lifeberichterstattung von Michael Kuhr und den offenen Stellungnahmen von Robert Vollborn im S-H - Forum.

Nach wie vor interessant bleibt die Frage, ob der VdSF sich vorher im Verbandsausschuss trifft oder man dem blinden Kurs des Präsidiums und der Initiative einfach stur weiter folgt.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



velvet schrieb:


> *Das geplante Vorgehen halte ich für nicht ganz unproblematisch. *
> 
> _*Ich weiß nicht, wie in ein paar Wochen das Vertrauen als Grundlage gemeinsamen Handels aufgebaut werden soll.*_
> 
> ...



Mich freuts, dass es auch noch Funktionäre gibt, die weiter denken, wie hier am Beispiel von Holger Ortel zu sehen.

Inhaltlich ist der Präsi vom DFV ja auch nicht so weit weg von mir, auch das find ich nicht gerade traurig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750



			
				Holger Ortel schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Hintergrundinformationen lassen rückblickend den Schluss zu, dass die Fusion nicht ausreichend vorbereitet wurde – inhaltlich wie informationspolitisch.
> Vor allem scheint es aber an Vertrauen zu fehlen
> .........
> 
> ...



Er formuliert aber deutlich diplomatischer als ich ;-)))))


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er formuliert aber deutlich diplomatischer als ich ;-)))))




Die Antworten sind derart wohlformuliert, dass einem schon Zweifel aufkommen könnten, ob er sie selbst oder gar ein Stab aus Pressesprechern und Anwälten verfasst hat.


Du dagegen lässt niemanden im Unklaren....


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Antworten sind derart wohlformuliert, dass einem schon Zweifel aufkommen könnten, ob er sie selbst oder gar ein Stab aus Pressesprechern und Anwälten verfasst hat.
> 
> 
> Du dagegen lässt niemanden im Unklaren....


 
genau so habe ich es auch gelesen. das ist kein klares bekenntnis. ( nach beiden seite offen ). echt clever


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

na, wenn er nicht noch mehr spalten will, kann er es ja nun kaum anders formulieren.

Früher hieß das : zwischen den Zeilen lesen, so vor 89

und zu diesem Verband 
Fischer und Angler haben ja nun beide mit Fisch und Wasser zu tun. Was aber nun auch wieder nicht heißt, das alle Interessen gleich sind . Insofern wäre ein Bundesverband Angler schon mal gut und als Mitglied in diesem Dachverband schon richtig.

Bewußt geschrieben: wäre|supergri


----------



## velvet (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Begeift mal eins zu den Worten vom Präsidenten des DFV,
das hat Thomas auch schon erkannt, sie sind deutlich genug.
T sagte nur, er hätte das andes formuliert.

Bislang hatte es keine Kommunikation gegeben.

Was verlangt Ihr eigentlich bei einem Erstkontakt, einem Erstinterview. Es besteht immer eine gewisse Vorsicht und ein Mißtrauen.


Wir können als Basis uns doch nur freuen, dass langsam mal wir gehört werden und das ist neu, auch geantwortet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Mir erschliesst sich auch nicht, was an Ortels Worten unklar sein sollte.

*Er schreibt VDSF und DAV schlicht ne 6 ins Zeugnis..*

Inhaltlich und informationspolitisch schlecht vorbereitet - eindeutig und klar..

Dass man aus Kritiken Lehren ziehen sollte statt Kritiker zu verunglimpfen - gehts noch eindeutiger??

Und in Bezug auf die Abstimmung im Februar ist er genauso eindeutig:
*Ich weiß nicht, wie in ein paar Wochen das Vertrauen als Grundlage gemeinsamen Handels aufgebaut werden soll..*

Da ist einfach ne fette Klatsche für die miserable Arbeit in Bezug auf die Fusion (und darüber hinaus) der real existierenden Verbände VDSF und DAV............


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

so würde ich es auch gerne lesen.
aber eigentlich ist doch ein fischereiverband in gewisser weise ein konkurent der angler. siehe schleppangelverbot im mv demnächst ???
also kann dieser verband doch eigentlich nur lachen über den ersten ausgang der konfusion


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

Ich halte es da eher mit Otto v. Bismarck

Ein diplomatisches Papier will gekonnt  verfaßt sein - nicht so genau, daß die Skepsis die Wahrheit herauslesen  kann, aber doch mit so viel Spielraum, daß die Arglosigkeit ihre Wünsche  hineinlesen kann.




Bitte interpretiert in meine Vorsicht keine Aversion oder böse Absichten gegen Herrn Ortel hinein.
Meine Erwartungshaltung gegenüber Vereinen und Verbänden ist keine positive... erst recht nicht, wenn auch die Interessen von Profis/ Industrie vertreten werden.


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich halte es da eher mit Otto v. Bismarck
> 
> Ein diplomatisches Papier will gekonnt verfaßt sein - nicht so genau, daß die Skepsis die Wahrheit herauslesen kann, aber doch mit so viel Spielraum, daß die Arglosigkeit ihre Wünsche hineinlesen kann.
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:vorsicht ist die mutter der p...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



> vorsicht ist die mutter der p...........


Vollkommen richtig!!! 

Hat man z. B. ja an Markstein gesehen, was der bei unserem Besuch in Berlin alles versprochen hat - und nachher ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auch gebrochen (festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, nur ohne Zeitdruck etc.)..

Nach den Telefonaten mit Holger Ortel zum abklären des Interviews habe ich bisher dennoch einen guten Eindruck - bis jetzt..

Während ja Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bewiesen hat, dass sie zumindest nicht mal kommunizieren will...

Und während Markstein, Mohnert und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative ja auch in den Augen Ortels schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können:


> Die Hintergrundinformationen lassen rückblickend den Schluss zu, dass die Fusion nicht ausreichend vorbereitet wurde – inhaltlich wie informationspolitisch.
> Vor allem scheint es aber an Vertrauen zu fehlen



Dass er zudem den Umgang mit den Kritikern und den Gegenstimmen nicht gerade zielführend findet ist genauso klar:


> Aber aus kritischen Stimmen muss man Lehren ziehen, man darf sie nicht verunglimpfen.



Wie das, dass er den erneuten Versuch genau das Gleiche wieder abstimmen zu lassen, für sinnlos hält:


> Das geplante Vorgehen halte ich für nicht ganz unproblematisch.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie in ein paar Wochen das Vertrauen als Grundlage gemeinsamen Handels aufgebaut werden soll.



Es ist wie in Niedersachsen des Beginn des Einsehens und eines möglichen Kulturwandels, aus dem für Angler und das Angeln Positives erwachsen kann. 

Weg von Funktionärs- und Diktatsverbänden hin zum Dienstleister für Angler...

Ob dieser Kulturwandel kommt, wird auch daran liegen, in wie weit Angler das untestützen werden, dass es auch vernünftige Funktionäre geben kann.

Oder ob sie weiterhin die wählen und gewähren lassen werden, welche das alles verbockt haben..


----------



## velvet (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

_Es ist wie in Niedersachsen des Beginn des Einsehens und eines möglichen Kulturwandels, aus dem für Angler und das Angeln Positives erwachsen kann. 
_

_ 
_Holger Ortel kommt aus Niedersachsen und ist Abgeordneter im Wahlkreis Delmenhorst-Wesermarsch-Oldenburg Land.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

hmmmm, *diese* Nordlichter werden mir langsam immer sympathischer..


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmmm, *diese* Nordlichter werden mir langsam immer sympathischer..


 
Also wir haben hier noch Platz ^^

Aber dein Dialekt muste in deiner Heimat lassen:vik:|rolleyes



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*

pfffffffffffffffff - Kulturbanause.......
;-))


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DFV-Präsident Ortel nimmt Stellung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pfffffffffffffffff - Kulturbanause.......
> ;-))


 
Ach stell dich net so an,wir bringen dir dann auch Nordeutsches Plattdeutsch bei.

Dat uch net schlimmer wie bei euch :vik:


|wavey:


----------

